# Time-Lapse Fonte Santa, Pinheiro de Loures - 27.12.2011



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2011 às 18:45)

Deixo aqui um time-lapse realizado na localidade de Fonte Santa no Pinheiro de Loures há dois dias. Peço que critiquem e, se quiserem, dêem sugestões


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2011 às 19:12)

Interesssante

Da próxima vez tenta fazer um Time-lapse de nuvens, se forem nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical melhor ainda


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

Olá, pessoalmente gosto, apenas se nota uns "saltos" nas imagens, de resto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

Obrigado aos dois!
É pena é a qualidade não ser melhor



MSantos disse:


> Interesssante
> 
> Da próxima vez tenta fazer um Time-lapse de nuvens, se forem nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical melhor ainda



Estava céu limpo


----------

